# Planer stand and more



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I set out building a stand to securely hold my planer, but after much thought decided that the space under the planer is valuable. At the same time storage for my router bits and accessories was lacking. Everytime I would go to change a bit I was always moving stuff around to find a place to set the case, plus finding the wrenches could be a challenge as who know where I would set them down last. This is the project I mentioned in another thread that my son helped me with the final routing and assembly.

The sides, top, bottom and back are all 3/4" red oak veneer plywood. The face-frame, door, and drawer fronts are all solid red oak that was purchased as rough-sawn and planed down by the planer shown in the pictures. The three drawers were made shallow for future adaptation to store individual router bits. The large top drawer holds my large bit box along with other commonly used accessories including.

As an FYI, that is my router table next to the cabinet. I built that about 5 years ago.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great use of space there! A bit of stain and that piece would be too nice for the shop!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nicely done and well laid out,. This will serve you well. Great job!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Lookin' like a great use of space, Mike!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Mike.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job, I will eventually get the courage to build a cabinet, what finish are you planning to do? Very well done indeed


----------

